# Old Brown Java



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Just ordered a kilo of OBJ green beans to try out out. Roasting in the Gene cafe (power dimmer modded).

Would appreciate any tips as its first time with these beans.

Do they roast similar to Monsooned Malabar, as in they take off after 1st crack? Will i be ok with 250g greens in the drum?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Rob

From memory these are very similar to MM so a little less in the drum and watch them go after 1st.

Pretty sure there is a post power mod post on the todays roast thread that may help (will be a couple of years ago though)

Hope of help

John


----------

